# Hello from Liverpool



## waterloo (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello all, finally took the plunge and registered after lurking for an eternity!

Great forum btw - so much info available.

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @waterloo - are you down the road in Waterloo ? - I'm up the road in Southport

cheers Jim


----------



## waterloo (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Jim. Yes, i'm from waterloo way...not the most imaginative username i've picked!!

Are there any coffee roasters around your neck of the woods? I've been spending loads of money at Crosby Coffee who are near me in Litherland - nice lads, have you ever tried their gear?

Ian


----------

